# H.......** - Global Netcom



## Comedian1 (16 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## AmiRage (16 Juli 2003)

*Re: Humor24.net - Global Netcom*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nicht vertippt habe, dann lädt man mit einem analogen Modem  56kbps 1 GB in 312 Minuten.


Da musst Du Dich aber mächtig vertippt haben. Denn alleine mit 768er-DSL bräuchtest Du grob geschätzt 240 Minuten für 1 Gigabyte. Für ISDN das ganze mal 12, was 2880 Minuten bzw. 5731,20 EURO (+ Einwahlgebühren) entsprechen würde.

Aber Du musst ja auch nicht alles nehmen ...  :lol:

Edit: War wirklich relativ grob geschätzt bei etwas genauer Betrachtung wären es wohl bei ISDN "nur" ca. 2200 Minuten, also 4378 EURO, aber auch nur bei voller Auslastung der Bandbreite.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2003)

Meine Herren, wenn ich mal wieder ein Lanze für das verhasste Gewerbe brechen dürfte?

Der Syndic/Dümpl. meint mit dem einem GB sicherlich, dass bei der Verwendung des Dialers insgesamt 1 GB Fun für die User zur Verfügung steht. Wenn sich ein User den Dialer downloadet und den dann auch noch ausführt, bekommt er den Preis und die Zielrufnummer angezeigt. Auf "Ja, weiter" wird die bestehende Verbindung beendet und die Dialerverbindung onliniert. Unter dieser Voraussetzung stehen dem User dann die besagte Angebote (insgesamt womöglich 1 GB) zur Verfügung - das ist wie im Schlaraffenland, blos daß es keine Hühner- oder andere Schenkel gibt. Allerdings kenne ich bislang keine Vorschrift, die den Preis des Angebotes bereits auf der Startseite vorschreibt.

Für die freundlichen Mitleser in diesem Forum hier mal ein Screenshot der Eingansseite:


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2003)

Im Zuge der Preisklarheit wäre es sehr wohl sinnvoll, wenn der Preis direkt beim Download des Dialers angezeigt würde.
Ich stelle ich letzter Zeit die absolute Unsitte fest, dass Downloadseiten für den "kostenlosen" Dialer optisch genauso gestaltet sind wie der Dialer selbst. Downloadseite ohne Kostenhinweis, Dialer mit winzigem Kostenhinweis. Ende vom Lied: der "Kunde" schaut beim Dialer nicht mehr genau hin, weil er das Ding ja schon kennt und fällt prompt rein.
Da erkenne ich schon eine gewissen Verwirrungsabsicht dahinter. Zufall ist das jedenfalls nicht und "kundenfreundlich" ist auch anders.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2003)

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: ... wo sind hier die Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers?
Im Übrigen verwendet Humor24 den QuestNet-Dialer, der den Preis sehr deutlich anzeigt und dann noch eine echte doppelte Bestätigung abverlangt, im Gegensatz zur Berliner Konkurrenz.


----------



## peanuts (16 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: ... wo sind hier die Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers?
> Im Übrigen verwendet Humor24 den QuestNet-Dialer, der den Preis sehr deutlich anzeigt und dann noch eine echte doppelte Bestätigung abverlangt, im Gegensatz zur Berliner Konkurrenz.



Hm, Preisklarheit? UWG? Hast du schon mal an einem Kaufhaus das Schild "Eintritt frei" gesehen?

Ich weiss, das ist strafrechtlich nicht oder kaum relevant, aber eine Verbraucherzentrale könnte doch wg. sowas abmahnen, nicht?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in einem Land, in dem sogar der Schlussverkauf gesetzlich geregelt ist, sowas Ordnung ist.


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2003)

Es geht nicht allein um gesetzliche Regelungen.
Es geht auch um ein faires und seriöses Geschäftsgebahren. Wenn jemand bei mir ne Schulung bestellt, dann sage ich ja auch nicht "Ich komme kostenlos zu Ihnen" und dann hinterher "Kostenlos war nur die Anfahrt. Die Schulung kostet $$$$$".
Dafür brauchts keine Regelung. Das ist einfach eine gewisse Seriosität.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht allein um gesetzliche Regelungen.
> Es geht auch um ein faires und seriöses Geschäftsgebahren. Wenn jemand bei mir ne Schulung bestellt, dann sage ich ja auch nicht "Ich komme kostenlos zu Ihnen" und dann hinterher "Kostenlos war nur die Anfahrt. Die Schulung kostet $$$$$".
> Dafür brauchts keine Regelung. Das ist einfach eine gewisse Seriosität.


Heiko, jetzt nimm halt auch mal ´n Schöppche! Oder ist von dem Kleinwagen nix mehr übrig?
Um wirklich urteilen zu können, fehlen die Sanktionen! Verbraucherschutz hin oder her - zivilrechtlich muß den Sachverhalt ein Richter beurteilen und bis dahin drehen wir Laien uns im Kreis! ...auch wenn Duc jetzt wieder k...(ommen) würde!


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2003)

Das ist schon klar.
Mich kotzt so ein legales, die rechtmässigen Beschissmöglichkeiten voll ausnutzendes Verhalten aber an.
Seriös ist jedenfalls anders.
Wenn ich eine entsprechende Leistung anbiete und die auch für den verlangten Preis vertreten kann, dann brauche ich nicht mit den Kosten hinter dem Berg zu bleiben.
Klar, wenn ich irgendeinen Rotz anbiete, dann ist der Preis das allerletzte, was der Kunde erfährt. Wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kotzt so ein legales, die rechtmässigen Beschissmöglichkeiten voll ausnutzendes Verhalten aber an.


Leider tut Deine Befindlichkeit nix zur Sache!


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2003)

Hier ein Zitat aus dem Kodex der seriösen Geschäftsleute


> Werbemaßnahmen dürfen nicht so gestaltet werden, dass der Anrufer/Nutzer bezüglich des Inhalts oder der Kosten der Angebote irregeführt wird. Insbesondere dürfen Informationsangebote nicht dergestalt beworben werden, dass dem Anrufer/Nutzer ein Eindruck vermittelt wird, der mit dem Inhalt des Angebotes nicht übereinstimmt.


Die Kosten des Angebots sind explizit erwähnt und müssen in der Werbung, also nicht nur auf dem Dialer, zutreffend erwähnt sein. Wer hier falsche Angaben macht, führt Verbraucher gezielt in die Irre.

Darüberhinaus ist die Aussage falsch. Das Tool ist nicht kostenlos, wenn seine Nutzung Schweinepreise kosten soll.

Das Angebot ist mit dem Kodex und jedem menschlichen Anstand nicht verträglich. Besonders widerlich ist, dass hier auch Minderjährige angesprochen werden sollen, die sowohl nach üblicher Rechtsprechung als auch nach dem Kodex besonders geschützt sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (17 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2003)

Das Fernabsatzrecht verlangt auch vollständige Informationen über alle Schritte, über die die Geschäftsabwicklung laufen wird.

Die Frage, mit welcher Verbindung ein Verbraucher im Internet unterwegs ist, ist seine persönliche Entscheidung. Heimtückische Veränderung dieser Verbindung ist ein unerlaubter Eingriff in das EDV-System des Verbrauchers und kann für ihn Datenverluste und weitere Nachteile bedeuten.

Wenn für ein Geschäft einer Veränderung dieser Verbindung erforderlich sein sollte, muss vorher eine klare Information erfolgen und die Entscheidung, ob er wechseln will, muss beim Verbraucher bleiben.

Erfahrene PC-Nutzer kennen viele Tools, die Nützliches leisten. Ein ftp-Client ist ein Tool, mit dem ein ftp-Server angesprochen werden kann.

Die Werbung für ein Zugangstool enthält keinen Hinweis auf den Umstand, dass die Wählverbindung zum Internet verändert werden soll. Der Verbraucher muss also nicht mit Telefon-Wählvorgängen rechnen.

Dies ist ein Hauptgrund, warum diese widerliche Masche regelmäßig neue Opfer findet. Betroffene dürfen diesen Zusammenhang nicht als "normal" hinnehmen.

Die Wahl der Internet-Verbindung ist eine autonome Entscheidung des Verbrauchers, sowohl die Technik als auch der Zeitpunkt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (17 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Herren, wenn ich mal wieder ein Lanze für das verhasste Gewerbe brechen dürfte?


Und wozu soll das gut sein? Mir ist absolut unklar, warum du dich so für dieses nach meiner Meinung 
(mir der ich bestimmt nicht alleine stehe)  absolut  überflüssigen und vor allem 
 unkontrollierbarem Abrechnungssystem engagierst und anscheinend sogar wohlwollende Fürsprache betreibst? 

Solange es (und da ändert auch die neueste Flickschusterei von Bundestag und Bundesrat
nichts daran), eine zweifelsfreie Leistungserbringungsgarantie gibt, sind Dialer einfach nicht akzeptabel.
Wenn dabei die Dialeranbieter empört aufjaulen, läßt mich das ziemlich kalt, es ist ihre Sache und Verantwortung 
Seriosizität und Ehrlichkeit ihres "Gewerbes" zu beweisen, nicht umgekehrt die des Verbrauchers.  
tf


----------



## Raimund (17 Juli 2003)

*Anna bricht die Lanze ...*

 
@tf,

und ich hatte auch immer gedacht, die Staatsorgane agieren unparteiisch! Aber ich bin ja lernfähig!

@anna,

was zur Zeit im dem von Dir so verteidigten Gewerbe aktuell ist:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=8096b4c0e68122d7262cb85bbfd1ee51&threadid=29725

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Comedian1 (17 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2003)

Ich liste mal Gründe auf, warum ein Schurkendialer nicht ungefragt die bestehende Internet-Verbindung eines Verbrauchers kappen darf.

Dieser könnte große Downloads laufen haben, um z.B. sein Betriebssystem zu patchen. Daneben kann er in einem weiteren Fenster andere Dinge tun, z.B. nach kostenlosen Witzen suchen. Wenn ein Programm dann heimtückisch die Verbindung kappt, bleibt der Update-Prozess in einem undefinierten Zustand zurück und der Verbraucher verliert Zeit und Geld, weil er den Download erneut starten muss.

Weiter kann er seine Mails per T-Online-Verbindung automatisch im Hintergrund abfragen und z.B. auf eine wichtige Mail warten. T-Online-Mails kann er nur mit der T-Online-Verbindung lesen. Wenn hinterrücks diese Verbindung durch eine Mehrbetrugsnummernverbindung ersetzt wird, wird er eilige Mails solange nicht erhalten können, bis er die Zwangstrennung nach einer Stunde erreicht und auf das Problem aufmerksam wird.

Er kann auch Messenger-Clients laufen haben, für die er sich angemeldet hat. Mit einer geänderten IP-Adresse wird er diese Session verlieren. Online-Banking und Depot-Verwaltungen sind weitere Beispiele.

Die bestehende Internet-Verbindung heimlich zu kappen, verletzt die Privatsphäre des Verbrauchers und nötigt ihn, weitere Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen. Das kann nicht rechtens sein.

Die Entscheidung, mit welcher Verbindung er ins Internet gehen will, muss seine Sache sein. Wer ihm eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung als Alternative anbieten will, muss den Zusammenhang mit der Trennung der alten Verbindung klar anzeigen und die Einwilligung einholen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2003)

mal eine  ganz naive Frage: Warum gehen andere Bezahlsysteme wie zum Beispiel Artikel und Dossiers 
vom Spiegel abzurufen, offensichtlich ohne jedes größere Problem? 
Hängt das etwas damit zusammen , daß es sich 
um echtes *Micropayment* handelt und nicht um *Macropayment*  

http://www.spiegel.de/extra/0,1518,180714,00.html



> Bezahlen im Internet
> Bezahlen im Internet ist inzwischen sicher und kinderleicht. Die Abrechnung übernimmt
> unser Partner Firstgate. Sie können wählen, wie Sie Ihre Rechnung bezahlen: entweder per
> Lastschrift oder per Kreditkarte. Die Abbuchung erfolgt einmal im Monat. Ihr Kontostand wird
> ...


cp


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2003)

Solche beschränkten Bezahlsysteme sind für seriöse Geschäftsleute völlig ungeeignet.

Einmal fällt ihnen da keine gute Geschichte ein, warum der Verbraucher die vielen, notwendigen Angaben machen soll, ohne dass er stuzig wird. Er wird einfach eine leichtgläubige Einwahl verweigern.

Dann sind die Summen auch viel zu gering für den wertlosen Schund, der heute per 7,50 Euro/Minute-Dialer an Ahnungslose kostenlos abgegeben wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (17 Juli 2003)

Ab und zu fällt mir wieder ein , daß ich vor langer Zeit (am 5.5.2002  ) mal einen Thread gestartet habe
 mit einem  Posting, das ich genau so heute schreiben würde:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919

tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2003)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@tf,
am anfang des Threads kam so ein bisschen Heiterkeit rüber und da stieg ich mit ein, um die Realität wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu holen. Prinzipiell spreche ich nicht dafür - ich findes diese Geschäfte auch, wie Du, einfach Sch... (nicht gut)! DF hat mir neulich geschrieben, dass das Forum Hilfe auf der zivilen Schiene bieten soll, strafrechtlich will man sich hier eher nicht so sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Und ganau hier liegt für mich das Problem - strafrechtlich geht da nicht viel. Solche, wie hier genannte Seiten, habe ich neulich einem StA vorgeführt, der daraufhin den Betrugsverdacht verneinte und mir damit meine Marschrichtung zeigte. Hier greift wohl nur das Zivilrecht! Doch wer betreibt einen Prozess gegen den Anbieter, weil die Preisauszeichnung nicht bereits auf der Website sondern erst mit dem Dialer aufgezeigt wird? Geschädigte sollten die Sites für sich selbst sichern und in ihrem Widerspruchsverfahren einbringen.


----------



## technofreak (17 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Geschädigte sollten die Sites für sich selbst sichern und in ihrem Widerspruchsverfahren einbringen.


@anna 
das ist doch pure Illusion, wenn du die letzten Erkenntnisse , die dir wohl bekannt sein dürften 
in Betracht ziehst, dann ist diese Empfehlung, wenn auch gut gemeint, ziemlich sinnlos im Angesicht 
der sich selbst löschenden Dialer. Diese sind keine UfOs sondern bittere Realität. 

Daher kann, solange dieser Zustand in Verbindung mit dem Flickschustermachwerk aus Berlin 
an Nachbesserung anhält,  es eigentlich nur eine Konsequenz geben, Dialer sind sofort zu verbieten.
Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder der Herr aus Berlin mit seiner Tirade vom "guten" Dialer , 
wie gesagt das läßt mich völlig kalt. 
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Flickschusterei in Berlin ist sogar schädlich. Das Gebührenlimit betrifft auch 0190 Payment ausserhalb des Dialerbereichs. Dadurch werden auch seriöse Angebote übermässig eingeschränkt.
> 
> Besser wäre ein Widerspruchsrecht mit Inkassoverbot für alle Merhrwertdienste.
> 
> ...



Und was machen dann die seriösen Anbieter, die auf einen unehrlichen User stoßen?
Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber in ihrer Grundsätzlichkeit doch zu radikal. Es sei denn, über diesen Umweg wird erreicht/ soll erreicht werden, dass andere, sichere Zahlungssysteme eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> DF hat mir neulich geschrieben, dass das Forum Hilfe auf der zivilen Schiene bieten soll, strafrechtlich will man sich hier eher nicht so sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.



Womit ich ja auch richtig lag. Es sei denn, es ist ein offensichtlicher Straftatbestand erkennbar, dann werden wir hier auch immer auf die Möglichkeit der Verfolgung durch die Behörden hinweisen. Wie auch schon geschehen.
Und eins ist Fakt: Sobald ein Dialer unaufgefordert Veränderungen an einem System vornimmt, ist der Anfangsverdacht nach §263a gegeben und es ist zu ermitteln.


----------



## Comedian1 (18 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2003)

@tf, df
zumindest hinsichtlich unserer Einstellungen ggü. der Dialermaterie dürften wir jetzt wieder an einem Strang ziehen! Allerdings geht es doch hier in diesem Thread um das mit dem Humor24 und hier dem bedenklichen Auftritt von GN?! Tf, könnten wir bitte bei dem Thema bleiben, da Teenxxx, 1970, Liquid & Co. anderweitig diskutiert werden?


----------



## Comedian1 (18 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Duc (18 Juli 2003)

*Kleingedrucktes*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch wenn Duc jetzt wieder k...(ommen) würde!



Bin bißchen hinterher mit dem Lesen, aber siehste mal...ich sehe auch das Kleingedruckte (und trotzdem hatte ich mir einen Dialer eingefangen)  :3d: 

Kannst Du mich mal bitte aufklären, was Du mit k....... meinst?

Übrigens hat Q1 immer noch nicht gezahlt, aber wie Du ja sagtest, da sie geschrieben haben, sie werden zahlen, müssen sie wohl.

Duc


----------



## Duc (18 Juli 2003)

*K......*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat mit dem Thema Dialer hier jetzt nix zu tun, sorry und meine Befindlichkeit tut auch nix zur Sache, aber Sprüche wie diesen, Anna, finde ich einfach auch nur zum  :kotz:


----------



## technofreak (18 Juli 2003)

*Re: K......*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mit dem Thema Dialer hier jetzt nix zu tun, sorry und meine Befindlichkeit tut auch nix zur Sache, aber Sprüche wie diesen, Anna, finde ich einfach auch nur zum  :kotz:


Aber, aber , ich verstehe  deinen berechtigten Zorn und Wut, auf Grund dessen, was dir
 zugestoßen ist, aber das führt in der Sache auch nicht weiter...
Das freut höchstens bestimmte Leute, wenn sie lesen, daß sich hier die User beharken. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Duc (18 Juli 2003)

*Re: K......*



			
				Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> auf Grund dessen, was dir
> zugestoßen ist,



LOL na ja, das ist wohl ein bißchen heftig..... "zugestoßen"....., es waren 55 Euro, 110 falls ich nix zurückkriege...ich denke mal, es gibt wesentlich schlimmeres im Leben   

Ich habe aber schon gemerkt, daß Gefühlsausbrüche hier nicht erwünscht sind, werde mir Mühe geben, nur noch sachlich zu bleiben (oder einfach nur noch zu lesen).

Ich hatte eigentlich auch gar nicht vor, zu antworten, fühlte mich aber von Anna (wenn auch in kleinster Schrift), persönlich angesprochen.

Duc

*Zum Glück ist das Denken, in England wenigstens, nicht ansteckend. (Oscar Wilde)*


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2003)

*Re: K......*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber schon gemerkt, daß Gefühlsausbrüche hier nicht erwünscht sind, werde mir Mühe geben, nur noch sachlich zu bleiben (oder einfach nur noch zu lesen).


Dass Gefühle nicht ganz außen bleiben können ist mir klar.
Man sollte aber trotzdem versuchen, sachlich zu bleiben. Ansonsten ist kaum eine brauchbare Diskussion möglich.


----------



## Duc (18 Juli 2003)

*Re: K...... (Heiko)*

Schon klar, sorry. Wollte Dich nur in "Schutz" nehmen, da mir der Kommentar zu Deiner Bemerkung, daß Dich "so ein legales, die rechtmässigen Beschissmöglichkeiten voll ausnutzendes Verhalten aber ank......", so gar nicht "gefallen" hat, aber ich denke mal, Du kannst ganz gut auf Dich selbst aufpassen 

Besser?


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2003)

*Re: K...... (Heiko)*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> Besser?


War vorher auch in Ordnung


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2003)

Ich komme noch mal auf das heimtückische Beenden der alten Internet-Verbindung durch einige real existierende Dialer.

Für mich passt das gut auf Betrug (§ 263 StGB)


```
§ 263
Betrug

(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
```

und Computerbetrug (§ 263a StGB), z.B. unter

http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/19990189.htm#ue09

Der Computer-Eigner startet ein für ihn unbekanntes Programm und kennt nur die Werbung als kostenloses Zugangstool. Ein kostenloses Zugangstool ist z.B. WS_FTP für das ftp-Protokoll und Studierende mit privater Nutzung.

Solche Tools nutzen die bestehende Verbindung. Auf der bestehenden Verbindung sind unmittelbare Vermögensschäden nicht möglich. Dies ist bekannt und gibt dem Surfer Sicherheit.

Das Kappen der alten Verbindung ist eine wichtige wahre Tatsache, die vorsätzlich verschwiegen bleibt, um beim Verbraucher einen Irrtum zu erzeugen, der unmittelbar zu einem Vermögensschaden führt. Er vertraut nämlich auf den Fortbestand der alten, preiswerten Verbindung.

Weiter ist das Programm "unrichtig" mit Blick auf die Erwartung des Verbrauchers. Hierzu ein Zitat aus der Quelle zu Computerbetrug


```
III. Die Tathandlungen bei § 263a StGB
1. Unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms
Unter "Programm" ist hier die Arbeitsanweisung an den Computer zu verstehen.
(42) "Unrichtig" ist ein Programm dann, wenn es dem Willen und der Gestaltungsvorstellung des hierüber Verfügungsberechtigten nicht entspricht, ohne dass es dafür auf die materielle Wahrheit der Anweisung ankäme.
(43) Da Programme auch Daten i.S. der zweiten Variante sind, kommt diesem Merkmal nur klarstellende Bedeutung zu.
```

Das Dialerprogramm führt unerklärt und unerlaubt Funktionen aus, die unmittelbar zum Vermögensschaden führen.

Diese Funktionen berühren weitere Rechte des Verbrauchers, wie bereits erwähnt. Niemand muss damit rechnen, dass Programme heimlich und ungefragt Netzverbindungen kappen und Datenverluste hervorrufen.

Dietmar Vill


----------

